# DESERT IRONWOOD HOWLER



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

I have this one of kind SHE BTCH HOWLER in Desert Ironwood up for sale.This wood is over 800 years old .The black in this is a dark maroon and the gold,well looks like you can take it to the bank It has a deep CA finish.and is 7" in length I have this call priced at $100 plus the postage will put this call to work in the field for you.
Robert Patrick
RARE EARTH PREDATOR CALLS
708N M-129
Cedarville ,MI. 49719
SOUND BITE:
http://mipredatorhunting.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/bobp-REfminvite-estrous-dance89_1.mp3


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is one pretty call, that Ironwood is haaard.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

_beautiful call!!!!!!!!_


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

youngdon said:


> That is one pretty call, that Ironwood is haaard.


+1, beautiful. I turned a few pen with this wood and it will dull the tool. Funny enough. It is the only wood that made me sneeze while sanding it

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

That's a pretty one alright.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Very pretty call! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

INTERESTED IN CALL , PM SENT


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Very Nice. I like the Ironwood for sure.


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

*THIS CALL IS SOLD ***THANKS FOR LOOKING*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

someone pickup a very nice call there!!!!!!!!


----------

